# Value of a used La Pav?



## tom-225 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi guys, not sure if this is the right place I know all the lever guys are here.

Well after a while away from coffee and doing som research I'd like to pick up a Lever machine.

I'm not sure what they are really worth though as been watching eBay and some go crazy cheap, other go crazy expensive.

I'm not bothered if it's something that needs a total rebuild (in fact that would be perfect as then I know I have an almost new machine)

However I am on a tight budget.

So my question is what should I pay for one and where would be best to find one?

Thanks on advance.

Tom


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's quite subjective. Europiccola's are cheaper than the professional models with the pressure gauge and larger boiler.

I've got a pro in the sale section in what I would call the upper end of the valuation, which I've seen go up to £350-380 on eBay if in almost new condition. I've seen ones go as not working/for parts at £180-£220 (with the upper end of that scale being reached if the seller uses the line "don't know how this works so selling as not working").

If the model is rare such as copper/brass or Gold plated it will go for even more. I sold a copper and brass model for about £360 even though it wasn't perfect cosmetically. Whether or not these models are actually worth more than the chrome versions is questionable, but I will say the brass group doesn't have any plating that can wear away on the inside, whereas the chrome models do. I've heard speculation that losing the chrome plating in the group can affect the ability of the gaskets to form as seal, but I really can't see that happening.

I would say old groups are worth more than new groups as they have fewer parts to break and replace, assuming the group slot on both is in good condition.

From when I was buying one I remember seeing ones on eBay with steam tap valves that were obviously bent out of shape which could mean the boiler is damaged beyond repair. I've also seen old models go for between £230-250 (especially if the base is painted rather than chrome), but they tended to have holes in the drip tray from rust or lacked a drip tray entirely. The ones I've seen go for "crazy expensive" prices are the very early model Europiccola's which have a group resembling the millennium model but with an all brass sleeve which really helped with thermal stability (£400+). No idea why they would change it but it was probably cost related (though it could be to do with servicing too).

To sum up: Value varies depending on condition, cosmetically and functionally, but the old groups tend to go for more than new groups, painted bases tend to go for less than the chrome ones and the brass/copper/gold can go for more still if you can find a buyer (most want chrome). If it is serviced and comes as working with new gaskets it can really increase the price too.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Also, to answer your question coffeechap or eBay. No idea what coffeechap's prices are. With eBay there aren't any guarantees of condition unless the seller pictures the inside of the group, boiler and group slot. Even then there could be a pinhole leak somewhere due to scale.


----------



## tom-225 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I have found a black based one for £150 that is reasonable local. Appears to be in very good condition but i would have to check it over.

Would this been seen as a very good price for one?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Sounds like a good price tbh. I got a bargain in a Europiccola, grinder and tamper for £100 on Gumtree - I was lucky (although the grinder was broken, was fixed and is now broken again).

Keep looking, you might stumble on a bargain.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That's a good price


----------



## tom-225 (Oct 16, 2013)

i shall snap that up then, it is a newer one i believe but as my first lever machine it should do me for now, and looks like i should be able to shift it for what i pay for it in the future.


----------



## tom-225 (Oct 16, 2013)

Doh been let down on the La Pav, does anyone else have one for that sort of price they would part with?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What do you want


----------



## tom-225 (Oct 16, 2013)

Any cheap lever machine tbh something that needs some restoration would be good fun


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

If you dont' work anything out with Coffeechap, where are you based? I have a 1996 europiccola, recently services and in great nic.... I bought it a while back but struggling to get on with it so thinking of selling up and moving to a Gaggia/rancilio if I can't make better progress soon.


----------



## tom-225 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm based on the Isle of Wight, but make a run up to Liverpool once a month for work.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

see what andy is selling his for, if not I may have a project for you.


----------



## tom-225 (Oct 16, 2013)

Oooo a project? I shall ping Andy a PM


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

Coffeechap, I don't want to jump in on your business as you opened the chat with Tom first?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Andy__C said:


> Coffeechap, I don't want to jump in on your business as you opened the chat with Tom first?


I am really not fussed he would be better having something up to speed


----------



## tom-225 (Oct 16, 2013)

Actually anything I pick up will be taken to work for a month and played with before going home to be used


----------



## tom-225 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm also driving around London tomorrow on my way to Liverpool so could possibly collect....


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

OK, I've replied to your PM Tom. I'm not sure on the rules re: conducting a sale if all is good? Do we need to take this into the for sale section?

Here's the unit for comparison or if anyone has any thoughts on value? As far as I am concerned I am happy to sell for what I bought it and add in the brand new tamper, £150:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

bargain indeed


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@tom-225


----------



## tom-225 (Oct 16, 2013)

Cheers guys!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

@coffeechap, do you know the approx price of a service on a La Pav? Mine had one apparently before I bought it, but it must have been serviced by Quick-Fit (pf gasket was upside down for a start..)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rhys said:


> @coffeechap, do you know the approx price of a service on a La Pav? Mine had one apparently before I bought it, but it must have been serviced by Quick-Fit (pf gasket was upside down for a start..)


you can do it yourself, then its £30 for the service kit from Ferrari espresso


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@Rhys £70 for a service from

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/

I wasn't confident doing it myself....maybe next time


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks, the main issue is the boiler becomes loose when hot, so it can twist on the base (not freely, only if you pull the lever sideways). Also, having used a new one for comparison, my lever action is quite stiff and creaky until I've pumped it a few times. Maybe it needs some grease?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just tighten up the boiler with an oil filter wrench, regrease the piston and check the seals, end of creak


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I purchased a Gaggia G106 - basically a Professional for £50 on eBay back in April. It needed steam valve seal (about £2).

Haven't seen any cheaper myself, although keep your eyes out for a bargain! Someone at my friends work sold a Europicolla for £50 earlier in the year.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Bargains are there to be had for sure, a badly advertised one is favourite, or as martin said, see if you can find a Gaggia 105 or 106


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

+1. A month ago I paid 250€ (around £175) for a pre-millennium EL without the nice tamper. Spotless and with a new set of gaskets, just a wee bit of play in the lever.


----------

